# esophageal dysmotility code?



## misstigris (Apr 15, 2010)

Needing help in finding what code you would use for "esophageal dysmotility"

It was suggested to use 530.5? 

Any ideas?


----------



## JulesofColorado (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, 530.5 is correct.


----------

